# Home Made Rib Rack



## markuk (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi there

Been a way for a week or so so just caching up on some smoking....

Thought you might like to see a couple of pix of my home made Rib Rack made from a cheap cooling rack from a supermarket with the wires bent up - - takes 4 at a push if you hold it steady !













2014-07-26 09.22.23.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jul 26, 2014


















2014-07-26 09.22.37.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jul 26, 2014


----------



## wade (Jul 26, 2014)

Great idea Mark - I guess the thicker the rack the more stable they will be.


----------



## markuk (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep- worked okay though - safely cooked 4 - now in oven under foil

didn't have any apple juice for spraying but had some grape juice so used that !


----------



## markuk (Jul 26, 2014)

Came out fine - not everyone's taste smothered in dark sauce but that's the way I like em :-)












2014-07-26 19.23.29.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jul 26, 2014


----------



## darwin101 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice rack (never thought I would say that to a guy)  The ribs look good.  I switch back and forth from dry to wet depending upon my mood.  I do love a good sauce.


----------



## markuk (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's me doing my Rembrant bit with the sauce :-)












2014-07-26 19.10.48.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jul 27, 2014


----------



## markuk (Jul 27, 2014)

Wade said:


> Great idea Mark - I guess the thicker the rack the more stable they will be.



BTW Wade    froze the other 3 after cooking - got them in the fridge and cooled them a bit then wrapped in foil and straight in freezer    The other one I left in the fridge and reheated for 30 mins on Gas grill at around 150 c then painted with sauce several times for another 15 mins.   Think the longer reheating time at lower tempas you suggested on another post was better


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Great lookin ribs.  That's the proper way to do it; if you like the sauce, then slather it on those ribs.  My Missus likes them covered in sauce.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

